

Easy start for new vim user. Full vim's power available. - stakent
http://cream.sourceforge.net/

======
makecheck
Kind of a neat site design; large clickable quadrants to move between
sections, that resize. I've never seen anything quite like it.

However, as for the editor itself, I prefer a "raw" vim. :)

~~~
gz
No offense but the first thing I thought was: what a terrible site design;
large clickable quadrants to move between sections, that resize. I've never
seen anything quite like it. :)

~~~
joe_the_user
Hmm, "Easy Start For New Vim Users"???

As someone who has generally thought of Vim as the most pathological creation
of computer-land _ever_ , there isn't anything in this site that seems aimed
to change that impression or even communicate what vi/vim is.

Moreover, I suspect the majority of computer users feel a similar an
antagonism to vi/vim and so anyone who's talking about an introduction to vim
ought to, uh, explain it.

Moreover, I am a full-time Linux user and I have actually used vi to
accomplish small tasks. I can't imagine someone in the know getting anything
from this site.

~~~
stakent
Well, its not an informational site. _Cream_ is an integrated set of macros
which makes starting of vim use less painfull. It works under Linux and
Windows.

I use _vim_ on remote hosts.

I'm curious which distribution contains vi?

~~~
mattdawson
Well, Arch Linux for one. At least until you upgrade it yourself.

I can't imagine that Arch is the only one either. Xubuntu, anyone? Ubuntu
comes default with some strange flavor of vim that I can't stand, so I always
install vim-nox ASAP on new machines.

~~~
philwelch
Xubuntu has vim 7.1.138 by default. That's not so out of date.

------
skolor
Is there a significant advantage to using this over regular vim? This looks
like just a gui on top of it, which defeats a lot of the "Don't use the mouse"
functionality of vim. It seems to be shooting itself in the foot, why would
you give the ability to click to options rather than making it easier to get
help via keyboard?

(This is as a new person to vim, who still has to look at a cheat sheet
regularly to do basic things)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Maybe the idea is to get users hooked on the powerful features first, so they
will then decide to tackle the command interface to increase speed.

~~~
stakent
Its exactly my way.

------
ori_b
Vim's power comes from the fact that it's interface is more or less a command
language.

Remove that (or hide it) and you've more or less gotten rid of the major
advantage of vim. You'd be better off using eclipse/geany/... over cream.

~~~
stakent
First paragraph: true. But have you tried _exit_ from vim without looking at
the manual? It reminded my Borland's Ctrl-k ctrl-d days.

I've used vim/cream on 256MB P3 1GHz laptop to edit files of size in range
many hundreds MB. It worked well. If I remember correctly eclipse didn't even
start on it.

I've used vim from Linux distribution written on _one_ (but little
nonstandard) 3.5" diskette to repair not booting system.

In short: YMMV

